# Necron Warrior Phalanx: Too good to be true?



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I was just browsing the GW website when I saw the big Necron box they are selling. Has anyone else bought this yet? It seems like a steal, and more like a 40% discount than the stated 23%. The points value also seems a decent bit higher than the advertised 1500.

So I was curious if anyone else has bought this and whether there was some weird downside to it, like that the models are all Macragge-style snap togethers or something like that. I've been batting around the idea of starting a new army, and if this box is as good as it looks, this may be the best way to do it.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

A lot of the apocalypse boxes save you bucketloads more than they usually say. It's weird... But yeah all Apoc boxes are full models and there are no major downsides like snap fits or anything


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

No downside, it is a great deal! It has everything you need for a core army in a single box, a solid starter list.
A friend of mine who is just growing her Necrons got it recently, her army is growing very fast now.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

There's definitely no downside to this awesome deal! And the Tyranid Assault Brood is just as great! I'm saving up for both sets so I can have a few more 1500 point armies.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input, everyone! I wonder if the WarStore sells Apoc boxes....


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I'm a veteran necron player, and I bought 2 phalanx boxes to full out my army.

I thought it was excellent before I purchased it. Still think its excellent after they are all assembled.

EDIT: Oh, as a side note, I wouldn't have purchased the models AT ALL if there hadn't been that kind of discount. I was pretty happy about where my army was. Had to forgo the Benelli I was looking at in order to afford them. All told, it was still worth it.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

WTF!! wn i asked my local shop, they said that they were only a limited item, and that i wouldnt be able to get one?!?!?!?! the fact that i couldnt get a Monolith was one of the reasons i gave up necrons....


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

They were limited, but I think you can still get them directly from GW. Check their website.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Gul Torgo said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone! I wonder if the WarStore sells Apoc boxes....


TheWarStore will custom make any of the Apoc bundles for you, however since the 20% off GW price is already included, they won't knock anymore cash off the order. They will however sell you the bundles that are more than 20% off at GW's stated prices.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i got the necron phalanx (the 2 monoliths) for $50 here in aus


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

how did you pull that off?

thats only $3nz more than a tactical squad($55nz), and a single monolith cost $95nz????

thats a wopping 30.5%discount. ok that doesnt seem as bad now.....


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

auction, made myself a necron pylon


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd buy it if it was just necron warriors... imagine that, a force of just necron warriors led by a necron lord. You'd have so many models you'd just be able to drown your opponent in metal corpses.

______________________________________________
The golden throne is not compatible with windows Vista.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Is The Green Tide worth it in an Ork context?


----------

